# OBS Studio's icon resources



## NLeseul (Nov 25, 2017)

Just checking if the icon resources in the UI/forms/images folder are part of a standard icon set from somewhere, or if they were authored specifically for OBS. I'm looking specifically at the common icons like the "properties" and "mute" icons, not the big OBS logo. 

I ask because I may want to add a few more standard icons (probably including a green checkmark, yellow "warning," and red X) to support a change I'm experimenting with, and I'd like to be sure anything I add is compatible with the rest of the icons there, both in terms of licensing and of look-and-feel.


----------

